# Directv Universal remote with R10 Help



## crwmlw (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok everyone I just swapped out my Old Hughes for an R10 Dvr, the problem is the blue Directv Universal Remote that I have does not have the code for the R10?? I tried all codes with no luck, i also did a code search but it wants you to hit sat then power until it shuts off! The problem is its a DVR so it doesnt shut off which means I cant tell if that code works.... Any ideas?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The code is SAT 1142.


----------



## crwmlw (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok thanks that code works but the DirectV Button wont acess the main menu but it does with the remote it came with and another Directv DVR but not the R10, Is it another key?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes, the menu key won't work on series 2 dtivos on the blue remote. You can make any other key a menu with advanced code 058.

1. press SAT
2. press and hold SETUP for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-4
4. tap SETUP for one blink
5. enter 0-5-8
6. pick a key, other then MENU.

Also map advanced code 150 to the GUIDE key, if you're going to use both the blue remote and R10 remote. The blue remote has series one commands where the R10 has series two commands, the Dtivo will get confused seeing both.


----------



## crwmlw (Nov 5, 2005)

I'll try that, one other thing please? I noticed if I hit the guide button it doesnt work either, it works as a channel back button. If I can get a button to work for the guide that be great? Can I program the actual guide button to work for series 2?


----------



## crwmlw (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok I just noticed the bottom half of your last message regarding the guide. Thanks. That was it. Before I read your post I realized the left arrow key was operating the menu so I assigned another key for the menu function but the left arrow key still functions as the menu key as well!!! How can I change the left arrow key back to a left arrow? Or cant I? Thank you so much gain. Hope you have a godd New YEar


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

You could always enter the menu be hitting the left cursor key, but if you truely mapped the menu command to the left cursor here's how to restore the key:

1. sat
2. press and hold SETUP for two blinks
3. enter 9-9-4
4. press the left cursor key
5. press the left cursor key again

The thing with left cursor key is, if you hit exit from the Now Playing List to go to live tv, hitting the left cursor key will take back to the NPL. Whereever you exit the menu, the left cursor bring you back there.


----------



## crwmlw (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks so much, and Directv said no way that remote will work with that DVR. I really appreciate your help on this very much. Chuck


----------

